# seed mix for redfoot?



## naturalman91 (Jun 2, 2014)

so i'm getting ready to finish my redfoot out door enclosure to get some natural sunlight as we've been in and over the 80s for about a week now but i was curious if there was a seed mix i could plant for my redfoot just to help it have some shade/food in the enclosure


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2014)

Tortoisesupply.com sells seed mixes. For shade I would buy some matured plants like hostas.


----------



## dichj13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sulcatafood.com is another source. I just planted two different patches of grass mix again. Love it.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 3, 2014)

wellington said:


> Tortoisesupply.com sells seed mixes. For shade I would buy some matured plants like hostas.



i will check it out is there any other big bushy plants for hides you'd recommend besides hostas?


----------



## KevinGG (Jun 3, 2014)

mulberry trees are good and the leaves are edible


----------



## AmRoKo (Jun 7, 2014)

There is also carolinapetsupply.com and arizona tortoise compound sells seeds mixes and uhhh I know there's more places that aren't tort places you could get seed mixes I just cant remember them right now. :/


----------



## AmRoKo (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's the site I was looking for. http://www.groworganic.com/


----------

